# Thread



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

Can you use sewing thread for wrapping a rod? Any diff emcees between rod wrapping thread and sewing thread? Thnaks


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Sewing tread ussually winds up to FUZZY and it is also much weaker than rod thread


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

What about for decrotive wraps? Will it work or will the color fade? Any sewing brands that are better than others?


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

I am pretty sure that some embroidery threads have lubricants like silicone on them to help them pull through cloth more easily. Those lubricants dont react well with rod finishes and can leave you with an uneven ugly finish. 

Stretch is a consideration as well. Rod building thread like Gudebrod has less stretch than 0.99$ walmart thread. 

I am no expert but I think the extra couple bucks for rodbuilding thread is worth the investment. If you spend hours building a rod with cheap thread and the finished product looks terrible, wouldn't you regret wasting all that time to save a few dollars.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

CJS said:


> I am pretty sure that some embroidery threads have lubricants like silicone on them to help them pull through cloth more easily. Those lubricants dont react well with rod finishes and can leave you with an uneven ugly finish.
> 
> Stretch is a consideration as well. Rod building thread like Gudebrod has less stretch than 0.99$ walmart thread.
> 
> I am no expert but I think the extra couple bucks for rodbuilding thread is worth the investment. If you spend hours building a rod with cheap thread and the finished product looks terrible, wouldn't you regret wasting all that time to save a few dollars.


Gudebrod is back out of Business again.. JAM


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

CJS said:


> I am no expert but I think the extra couple bucks for rodbuilding thread is worth the investment. If you spend hours building a rod with cheap thread and the finished product looks terrible, wouldn't you regret wasting all that time to save a few dollars.


You might not consider yourself an expert but you give very good advice. Get the right tool for the job, or in this case the right thread. To the original poster, you are fixing a rod not repairing a sweater. The embroidery threads are great for decorative wraps, just be sure to use color preserver over them before applying rod finish. I know some who use embroidery thread on guide wraps also with no problems but I have not personally used it in that application.

John


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

I can't keep up with back in business, out of business in the rod building world, but aside from Gudebrod there are other options. Madeira is an embroidery thread (again not an expert) that works well for decorative wraps. 

I am sure there are some threads at Michael's that will work fine, but I bet there are others that would give you terrible results. Chose wisely.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i have used madiera on guide wraps, the latest one was on a hercules 70xh blank that landed a 200# goliath grouper with no problems to the guides.
the guide was double wrapped.

the best advice i can give you is, try it yourself, do it on a scrap blank, wrap the thread, epoxy it, wait for it to fully cure and hang weights (dumb bells) and see how much weight it will take before the thread breaks or the guide breaks. too many "old wives tales" circulating around rod building, i dont ask questions anymore, i experiment. experimenting makes you a better builder.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

CJS said:


> I can't keep up with back in business, out of business in the rod building world, but aside from Gudebrod there are other options. Madeira is an embroidery thread (again not an expert) that works well for decorative wraps.
> 
> I am sure there are some threads at Michael's that will work fine, but I bet there are others that would give you terrible results. Chose wisely.


National is another Rod Building Thread Company.. JAM


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

JAM said:


> National is another Rod Building Thread Company.. JAM


I thought National was owned by Merrick Tackle. merrick was bought by mudhole.


----------

